# FS: Truth SM



## Cold_Beer839 (Nov 26, 2017)

*In excellent condition with lifetime guarantee. Has been sent back once for service and any updates were done then. Includes bag and an additional power handle. $325 shipped ConUS.*


----------



## Cold_Beer839 (Nov 26, 2017)

*$300 shipped. Like new, no dings or scratches.*


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

sent you a pm


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

don brinson said:


> sent you a pm


Don, you may want to read the rules here:

The process must be open and public.
You cannot sell via private message.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

dsurf said:


> Don, you may want to read the rules here:
> 
> The process must be open and public.
> You cannot sell via private message.


The reel has been up almost a month.with no interest or response. 
Don B is well aware of the rules...... Is there really a problem with him sending the seller a PM? I don't see it...

Since these Dummies at VSA took over the rules in the Marketplace have been loosely followed. If you're gonna call out Don then call out everyone else before him.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

DaBig2na said:


> The reel has been up almost a month.with no interest or response.
> Don B is well aware of the rules...... Is there really a problem with him sending the seller a PM? I don't see it...
> 
> Since these Dummies at VSA took over the rules in the Marketplace have been loosely followed. If you're gonna call out Don then call out everyone else before him.


With your temperament there's obviously no need for further governance.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

If you want the reel then say " I'll take it" in the open forum
See what happens...


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

DaBig2na said:


> If you want the reel then say " I'll take it" in the open forum
> See what happens...


wow , lot has happened since I asked a private question. 

Thank you 2na, for having my back.




I WILL TAKE IT, BUY IT WHAT EVER I AM SUPPOST TO SAY. If he will take paypal


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Payment sent


----------



## Cold_Beer839 (Nov 26, 2017)

Reel is sold to Don. He paid quickly and the deal was smooth. Thanks Don!!


Kinda hate I sold it now, it was a nice reel!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2018)

Cold_Beer839 said:


> Reel is sold to Don. He paid quickly and the deal was smooth. Thanks Don!!
> 
> 
> Kinda hate I sold it now, it was a nice reel!!


Just wondering,what rod did you have it on? What kind of weight were you casting?
Thanks,Sam


----------

